# I Have Decided To Continue Renting



## Lon (Aug 27, 2015)

At least for the time being. I sat with pen and paper and listed the Pros & Cons for me and the Pros for renting far outweighed my buying a Condo. I will list my reasons for anyone that is interested.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

I assume it was mainly because there are less things to worry about when renting, as opposed to owning a property, maintaining it, etc.  I'm interested in your reasons Lon.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 27, 2015)

Whatever rocks your boat Lon....


----------



## Cookie (Aug 27, 2015)

Buying a condo has it's own set of disadvantages, IMO, eg. monthly condo fees can be pretty steep.  Owning a house is nice, but the upkeep, maintenance and utility costs, insurance, etc. can be very costly.  And then there's the price to consider, pay cash or big mortgage, at our age, is it really worth it?


----------



## Lon (Aug 27, 2015)

Fortunately I can afford to pay cash for a Condo or make a good down payment but all the Condos that I have looked at would merely be duplicating my present living conditions and they are 30 to 45 minutes farther  away from my several doctors, daughter and married grand children. The amenities like Pool/Spa/Fitness Center etc. are the same. Then there is the chore of packing and moving, setting up TV/Internet connections etc. Granted, I am building no equity by renting, but it sure is convenient and that was the determining factor. At my age I want to keep things simple.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 27, 2015)

Ok.


----------



## Underock1 (Aug 27, 2015)

Lon said:


> Fortunately I can afford to pay cash for a Condo or make a good down payment but all the Condos that I have looked at would merely be duplicating my present living conditions and they are 30 to 45 minutes farther  away from my several doctors, daughter and married grand children. The amenities like Pool/Spa/Fitness Center etc. are the same. Then there is the chore of packing and moving, setting up TV/Internet connections etc. Granted, I am building no equity by renting, but it sure is convenient and that was the determining factor. At my age I want to keep things simple.



I think that's smart. Lon. You obviously have always led an active, healthy life. Not wishing it on you, but that could change in an eye blink. After 80, arithmetic becomes a part of the picture and gradually becomes more so until the inevitable. This is no time to be distancing yourself from your supports. I know from whence I speak.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 27, 2015)

Convenience many times takes priority as we age Lon, I hear you loud and clear. We've been homeowners for decades now, and wouldn't have it any other way.  We still do all the maintenance and repairs indoors and out.  I'll try my best to stay in my home in my old age if at all possible, but I can see where renting is a plus for some.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 27, 2015)

Keeping things simple has been my credo for many years now, Lon, so I applaud your decision. Good luck! :encouragement:


----------



## Lon (Aug 27, 2015)

Thank you all for your comments.


----------



## Linda (Aug 27, 2015)

SifuPhil said:


> Keeping things simple has been my credo for many years now, Lon, so I applaud your decision. Good luck! :encouragement:



What he said.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 28, 2015)

Good decision...


----------

